# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Joukkoliikenneuutiset > HKL: Helsingin liikenne jouluna ja vuodenvaihteessa

## RSS

*Jouluaattona* 24.12. liikennöidään lauantaiaikataulujen mukaisesti noin klo 15.30 asti.

Viimeinen metrojuna lähtee Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen klo 15.26 ja Vuosaareen klo 15.31. Viimeinen juna Ruoholahteen lähtee Vuosaaresta klo 15.11 ja Mellunmäestä klo 15.16.Suomenlinnan lautta liikennöi normaalisti.Bussi *11*, RautatientoriKorkeasaari, ei liikennöi.Jouko-linjat *J31*, *J32*, *J90*, *J92* ja *J97* ajavat lauantai-aikataulun mukaan.Lisäliikennettä: bussi *55X* ajaa Rautatientorilta Hietaniemeen alkaen klo 10.25. Viimeinen paluulähtö Hietaniemestä on klo 15.53.

*Joulupäivänä* 25.12. on sunnuntailiikenne, joka alkaa noin klo 11.
Ensimmäinen metrojuna lähtee Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen klo 11.26 ja Vuosaareen klo 11.31, Mellunmäestä Ruoholahteen klo 11.16 ja Vuosaaresta Ruoholahteen klo 11.21.Suomenlinnan lautta liikennöi normaalisti.

Tiedotteita jouluaaton viimeisistä ja jouluaaton ensimmäisistä lähdöistä saa busseista ja raitiovaunuista sekä HKL:n Rautatientorin ja Itäkeskuksen palvelupisteistä reilu viikko ennen joulua. Tiedot löytyvät myös HKL:n internetsivuilta www.hkl.fi/aikataulut.

*Tapaninpäivänä* 26.12. on sunnuntailiikenne.

Aamuyölähtöjä linjoilla *85N-97N* ei ajeta eikä *01N-09N* -linjoja liikennöidä jouluaaton eikä joulupäivän jälkeisinä öinä. Tapaninpäivän jälkeisenä eli lauantain ja sunnuntain välisenä yönä linjat liikennöivät.

Raitiolinjoilla ajetaan harvennettujen aikataulujen mukaisesti joulun ja uudenvuoden välisinä arkipäivinä 28.12.2009  5.1.2010.

Muussa liikenteessä ajetaan joulun ja loppiaisen välisinä arkipäivinä arkiaikataulujen mukaisesti. Linjaa *67X* ja *68X* ei liikennöidä eikä koululaislähtöjä linjalla *85* ajeta 28.12.  5.1.

Liikenneinfokeskus, puh. 0100 111, palvelee myös joulun ja vuoden vaihteen pyhinä. Henkilökohtaista neuvontaa saa jouluaattona klo 8  15 ja joulupyhinä klo 9  17, uudenvuodenaattona 6  19 ja uudenvuodenpäivänä klo 9  17. Matkakortti- ja palautepalvelunumero muuttuu 1.1.2010 alkaen, uusi numero on *(09) 4766 4000*. Samasta numerosta tilataan myös Jouko-kutsulinjat. Myös liikenneinfokeskuksen palveluajat muuttuvat siten, että 1.1.2010 alkaen liikenneinfokeskus palvelee arkisin klo 719 ja viikonloppuina kuten aikaisemmin klo 917.

HKL:n palvelupisteet Rautatientorilla ja Itäkeskuksessa on suljettu jouluaattona, joulunpyhinä, uudenvuodenpäivänä, lauantaina 2. tammikuuta ja loppiaisena. Uudenvuodenaattona ja loppiaisaattona Rautatientorin palvelupiste on avoinna klo 7.30  17 ja Itäkeskuksen palvelupiste klo 10  17.15.

*Vuodenvaihde*

Uudenvuodenaattona 31.12. on arkiliikenne. *N*-linjoilla ajetaan aamuyön lähdöt ja *0N*-linjat liikennöivät. Yölinjoilla ajetaan lisälähtöjä. Metro liikennöi kaksi tuntia normaalia pidempään. Metron viimeinen lähtö Ruoholahdesta Mellunmäkeen on klo 1.26 ja Vuosaareen klo 1.21. Metron liityntäbussiliikenne loppuu normaaliin aikaan, noin klo 23.40. Uudenvuodenaaton poikkeusreiteistä tiedotetaan erillisellä tiedotteella.

Uudenvuodenpäivänä on sunnuntailiikenne. Linjojen *15V*, *56*, *59*, *78*, *85*, *90A*, *90B* ja *93A* aikatauluihin tulee muutoksia 1.1.2010.

Lippujen hinnat muuttuvat 1.1.2010. Lisätiedot (pdf): Liite 644

Loppiaisaattona 5.1. on arkiliikenne. Aamuyönbussit *N*- ja *0N*-linjoilla ajavat loppiaisaaton jälkeisenä yönä. Loppiaisena 6.1. on sunnuntai-liikenne.


Joulunajan aikataulut (pdf): Liite 645



Lue koko uutinen HKL:n sivuilta...

----------

